# Per quanto necessario



## jackijacky

Cari,

Cosa vuol dire "Per quanto necessario"?

Il testo e' 

"Le parti hanno poi domandato la conferma, per quanto necessario, della sentenza con la quale è stata pronunciata la loro separazione coniugale"

Per me, vuol dire "se e' necessario", ma non sono sicuro se e' giusto cosi' o no.

Grazie mille per il vostro aiuto.


----------



## Blackman

Suona un po' strano anche alle mie orecchie, se ti può consolare. Comunque dovrebbe significare _per ciò per per cui la conferma è richiesta. _Cioè, è richiesta una conferma della sentenza a qualche scopo, ma non sappiamo quale.


----------



## Mister Draken

Vorrei sapere se nella frase seguente "per quanto" a valore concessivo: _Naturalmente, per quanto necessario all’istituzione di ogni società, il potere assume di volta in volta forme differenti. _(Roberto Esposito, _Pensiero istituente_).

Manca il verbo  essere al congiuntivo? Cioè, "per quanto *sia* necessario". Introduce una proposizione concessiva e significa nonostante, quantunque, sebbene, anche se?

O invece "per quanto" qui vuol dire "perché"?

Nel Battaglia si può leggere: "Taluni adoprano 'per quanto' in senso di 'quantunque', e dicono: _Per quanto potenti i nemici, il giusto non li paventa, sicuro nella propria coscienza_. E può stare se intendasi sottinteso il 'sia' o simili. Ma in generale 'per quanto' in senso di 'quantunque' non è né necessario né chiaro né bello».

Grazie


----------



## Starless74

Mister Draken said:


> Vorrei sapere se nella frase seguente "per quanto" *h*a valore concessivo:
> _Naturalmente, per quanto necessario all’istituzione di ogni società, il potere assume di volta in volta forme differenti. _(Roberto Esposito, _Pensiero istituente_).


Sì, in questo caso è concessivo:
il potere, nonostante sia egualmente necessario a istituire tutti i tipi di società, cambia forma di volta in volta.


----------



## Mister Draken

Grazie, @Starless74 anche per la correzione.

Allora, può "per quanto" essere adoperato come "perchè" o sarebbe molto strano?


----------



## Starless74

Mister Draken said:


> Allora, può "per quanto" essere adoperato come "perchè" o sarebbe molto strano?


Sul momento non mi viene in mente un caso in cui le due forme siano intercambiabili.

Di certo *non* nella frase da te proposta, dato che in essa "per quanto" è concessivo mentre "perché" non lo è mai.

*Edit*: forse ti confondi con: _*in quanto*_ ?


----------



## lorenzos

Bisognerebbe conoscere il contesto, ma per me non è una concessiva e parafraserei così:
_Naturalmente, per quello / per ciò che è necessario all’istituzione di ogni società, il potere assume di volta in volta forme differenti._


----------



## Starless74

lorenzos said:


> _Naturalmente, per quello / per ciò che è necessario all’istituzione di ogni società, il potere assume di volta in volta forme differenti._


In effetti ha perfettamente senso anche così.
Per rispondere a Mr Draken: "_perché_" anche in questo caso non andrebbe bene.


----------



## Mister Draken

Posso aggiungere l'inizio del paragrafo ma forse è troppo lungo per il forum.

L’inappropriabilità dell’origine, diversa sia da un fondamento che da un apriori trascendentale, esprime la necessità,
per la società, di conoscersi attraverso un movimento di esteriorizzazione – rivolgendosi a una sorta di “fuori interno”,
necessario alla propria intelligibilità. Questo fuori interno, questa “trascendenza immanente”,   il potere – inteso
da Lefort come il modo attraverso il quale la società conosce se stessa e il proprio posizionamento nell’essere in rapporto
alla legge e al sapere:  "Con la scissione del potere e della società sorge una dimensione di _esteriorità_, come dimensione
dell’identità del sociale. Attraverso il potere la società si rapporta al proprio fuori".

Ed in seguito la frase in questione: _Naturalmente, per quanto necessario all’istituzione di ogni società, il potere assume di volta in volta forme differenti._


----------



## Pietruzzo

Personalmente insisterei sull'interpretazione concessiva. Il potere, pur essendo necessario per ogni tipo di società, assume forme differenti.


----------



## Mister Draken

Grazie, @Pietruzzo


----------



## lemure libero

Mister Draken said:


> Allora, può "per quanto" essere adoperato come "perchè" o sarebbe molto strano?


Credo che sia parafrasabile:
 "_Aveva meritato un encomio per quanto si era impegnato / aveva meritato un encomio perché si era impegnato (così) tanto".  _Ma questa, che mi sembra essere l'accezione riportata da @lorenzos, credo abbia valore causale (similmente a _pertanto), _e direi che si discosti da quella che proponi, dove la forma riporta a _benché, seppure ecc._


----------



## Armodio

L'interpretazione concessiva non mi pare tanto conseguente: che il potere sia necessario all'istituzione di ogni società non la riterrei una causa frustrata dal fatto che esso possa assumere di volta in volta forme differenti.
Ovvero, il potere può essere necessario e al contempo assumere forme differenti. Diversamente, potrebbe essere necessario e non essere applicato (_per quanto necessario, non viene applicato_), che sarebbe una più logica correlazione concessiva, come un _per quanto sia un concetto unitario, può assumere forme differenti._

Qua mi sembra invece di scorgere un valore limitativo-restrittivo: può assumere forme differenti secondo/in base (al)la necessità.
Trasponendo il concetto in esempi più perspicui:
_Mi darò da fare per quanto necessario.
Distribuirò salatini ai tavoli per quanto necessario._


----------



## Pietruzzo

Armodio said:


> L'interpretazione concessiva non mi pare tanto conseguente: che il potere sia necessario all'istituzione di ogni società non la riterrei una causa frustrata dal fatto che esso possa assumere di volta in volta forme differenti.


A me sembra invece che l'interpretazione concessiva sia l'unica logicamente sensata. Non mi è poi ben chiaro il concetto di "causa frustrata". Se io dicessi "Per quanto l'italiano sia la nostra lingua comune ha comunque molte varietà regionali" userei (credo lecitamente) la concessiva semplicemente per collegare due concetti non contrastanti ma neanche sovrapponibili. Potrei dire la stessa cosa usando un'avversativa:
"Il potere è sempre necessario ma assume forme differenti".


----------



## Armodio

Appunto. Dal suo esempio (_per quanto l'italiano...),_ è proprio il fatto di essere "comune" a costituire la causa frustrata, che è l'algoritmo logico-semantico che ci può far parlare di frase concessiva: se è vero che è "comune", io mi attendo, nel nesso logico, una conclusione rotante sull'unitarietà e l'omogeneità (=effetto atteso). E infatti le "varietà regionali" sono proprio l'effetto inatteso di una premessa che definiamo frustrata, per il probabile intervento di una causa latente, non espressa, che va a inficiare l'effetto atteso. Basterebbe aggiungere esplicitamente tale causa nascosta per rendere chiaro il legame concessivo:
_per quanto sia lingua comune, presenta molte varietà regionali, (perché ha un sostrato...) _o _per quanto si sia impegnato, ha perso, (perché... tutte le cause impedienti che vuoi tu)._
Insomma, nell'esempio originario il nesso concessivo mi sembra sbiadito.


----------



## Pietruzzo

Armodio said:


> Insomma, nell'esempio originario il nesso concessivo mi sembra sbiadito.


Il potere, pur essendo un elemento necessario, sempre presente in ogni società non ha sempre le stesse caratteristiche. Questo è quello che capisco io. Per quel che possono valere le mie interpretazioni, naturalmente. Per esempio la parte precedente del testo riportata da @Mister Draken per me è nebbia fitta
P.S. Chiedo sempre scusa se non riesco a dare del lei come usi tu.


----------



## Armodio

Nessun problema. Ho ben capito la sua interpretazione, che non è certo peregrina. 
Essendo un testo da saggistica socio-filosofica risulta un po' ardua la comprensione immediata.
Ora la stanchezza ha la meglio, quindi rimando a maggior freschezza qualche ulteriore approfondimento.


----------



## lemure libero

Forse è solo una suggestione, ma io dal testo capisco che se il potere è inteso quale mezzo grazie al quale una società si riconosce in relazione alla legge e il sapere; la lapidarietà e il sedimento culturale, ciò che viene meno, a seguire, è l'invariabilità di questo potere e, stando così i fatti, senza l'inficio della propria codificabilità.
Ma sono pronto a ricredermi.



Starless74 said:


> Per rispondere a Mr Draken: "_perché_" anche in questo caso non andrebbe bene.


Sempre con l'intento di capirci qualcosa. Mi sembra possibile:
"_Il potere assume di volta in volta forme differenti, proprio perché così necessario all'istituzione di ogni società"_


----------



## lorenzos

> _Per quanto necessario per connettersi alla rete, il modem può avere diversa potenza e funzionalità._


sarà anche una concessiva a me sembra una frase costruita decisamente male, la "causa frustrata" non ce la vedo proprio.
-----
Per quanto (benché) ne sappia poco, provo a rispondere. -> concessiva.
Per quanto (sulla base di quanto) ho appreso a scuola, secondo me... -> ?  
Grazie.


----------



## ohbice

Mister Draken said:


> Naturalmente, per quanto necessario all’istituzione di ogni società, il potere assume di volta in volta forme differenti.


Io la leggo così: siccome ogni società si istituisce in forma sua propria, il potere assume di volta in volta le caratteristiche più idonee (necessarie) affinché la società possa istituirsi in quel determinato modo.
Di concessive purtroppo non so nulla, quindi evito di rispondere.


----------

